# Wooden Smokehouse



## wittdog (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.canr.uconn.edu/ansci/ext/bui ... ehouse.pdf

I saw this link on another board and it got me thinking...seems like the materials cost around $180....and most of us have the turkey frying rig....


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 20, 2008)

Check with your local City Hall, you may need a building permit.


----------



## cleglue (Feb 20, 2008)

I was going to make one similar and use a wood stove.

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=p ... lpage=none

There is a fellow who has one in my area.  When I get a chance I'll go over and take a picture.  It basically looks like an out house with a wood stove connected to it.


----------



## wittdog (Feb 25, 2008)

I talked to a guy I work with who has construction experience....it's starting to look like this wooden smokehouse is going to be a go once the weather breaks.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 25, 2008)

That is going to be sweet! Can't wait to see the progress.


----------



## wittdog (Mar 1, 2008)

Rather than using the Turkey Fryer…this is on sale and might work for that smoke house
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=p ... lpage=none


----------



## cleglue (Mar 1, 2008)

I would definitely go with the wood stove!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 1, 2008)

cleglue said:
			
		

> I would definitely go with the wood stove!


I'm thinking the woodstove would be more work to control the temp.
But then again..bank the fire...


----------



## wittdog (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't think a hot plate would get the smokehouse hot enough...for the type of smoking I want to do.


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 9, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Check with your local City Hall, you may need a building permit.


You must live in my neighborhood. I need a permit for just about everthing.
Nice smokehouse plans. In my hood they might think it is an outhouse though.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 11, 2008)

Plans are being made to build this....or something like it...but a little bigger and more heavy duty....


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 11, 2008)

check out these burners Dave

http://www.agrisupply.com/burners/c/5400001/c2c/sc/


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 11, 2008)

Good stuff JB. Thanks for the link.


----------



## cleglue (Apr 11, 2008)

JB,

My father in law goes to the Raleigh store about once or twice a year and stocks up on lawnmower stuff...etc.  He loves Agrisupply.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 12, 2008)

My buddy at work is drawing up some plans and a shopping list…looks like a wooden smokehouse is going to be built a my house soon…..We are going to make it 4x4 and its’ going to be 7 feet 4 inches high in the front and slope down to 6ft at the back…we are going to insulate it and use that concrete board for the inside…..


----------



## big dude (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a gas smoker (I know, I know) that I bought several years ago and runs on a turkey fryer burner.  It puts out so much heat, it can't be used without the water pan or flames out when I try to get it low enough, so a full sized turkey fryer burner may be more heat than you'll want if some cooler smoking is the plan.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 12, 2008)

Yea Dave, you have a ideal place for that. Look forward to pics.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm looking at going no higher than 165* as the smoking temp...I think I'll be ok with the big area....I'm guessing that your gas smoker is smaller than what the smokehouse is going to be...If I want to cold smoke I can always use a hot plate...thanks for the input...I guess will see what works and go from there....the big thing is getting it built after that...it's just a matter of trying out different heat sources.....


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 13, 2008)

Dave what are you using for insulation? That spray foam stuff would seal it up nicely.
Can't wait to see the progress pics. Good luck. 8)


----------



## wittdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Puff I need to check on the heat levels for insulation...we are going to use concrete board for the inside of it....


----------



## big dude (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm looking forward to the outcome, as I'd like to get into the smoke sausage (try out some of your recipes) and fish world and I like the idea of a home made wooden one, and if it doesn't work well a half moon can be cut in the door and another use found for it.      - You may be too young to get it.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 13, 2008)

big dude said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to the outcome, as I'd like to get into the smoke sausage (try out some of your recipes) and fish world and I like the idea of a home made wooden one, and if it doesn't work well a half moon can be cut in the door and another use found for it.      - You may be too young to get it.


Rag gave me a history lesson one time...I get it...


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 13, 2008)

big dude said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to the outcome, as I'd like to get into the smoke sausage (try out some of your recipes) and fish world and I like the idea of a home made wooden one, and if it doesn't work well a half moon can be cut in the door and another use found for it.      - You may be too young to get it.



If you'er Irish, you'll use it for both.


----------



## big dude (Apr 13, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> big dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dam* -  Now why didn't I think of that.  The whole worlds into multi tasking these days.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm starting to dig the hole and lay the "foundation" today wish me luck


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 18, 2008)

Go dog, go. Have fun with the Mexican backhoe.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 18, 2008)

The wooden smokehouse build is becoming a reality……yesterday I picked up the stuff for the foundation, today I stared to dig the foundation and picked up the lumber for the smokehouse….I’m making sausage tomorrow and the plan is to start building the smokehouse Sunday, it might be done by Monday or Tuesday.
Before the Dig



The Dig















You have to fuel the machine



The Lumber


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Man you have them boys working hard  
Dave just use the plastic house in the background for the smokehouse 8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 18, 2008)

Send me your old electric smokehouse when you get the big one built.........Better yet, just send me some sausage.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 19, 2008)

Chuck_050382 said:
			
		

> *snicker*
> 
> Cliff wants wittdog to slip him the sausage.



Vac Sealed preferably.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 20, 2008)

We started on the smokehouse this morning…..
The floor



Side Wall



Side wall finished



Side Wall UP



The other side



Back Wall









The Other Side Wall












Front of Smokehouse













We ended up building the floor and the four walls today…tomorrow the plan is for the roof, door and maybe the pipes, we are going to use concrete board for the inside of the smokehouse and insulate it as well.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2008)

Man that is going to hold alot of sausage! 8) 
Lookin' good so far Dave.
Who's the fat guy in the blue shirt? :twisted:


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 20, 2008)

All of a sudden I feel like I have to poop.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 20, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Man that is going to hold alot of sausage! 8)
> Lookin' good so far Dave.
> Who's the fat guy in the blue shirt? :twisted:


In my mind I'm 21 and skinny....but...the pics don't lie...I might have to go on a ..........di.....et.....I can't even type it....but hey I got this fat eating my own cooking


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Apr 20, 2008)

Sexy boots.   :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 20, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's all that matters 
I might have put on a lb. or 2 (or 3......ok 10  ) since I saw ya'.


----------



## john pen (Apr 20, 2008)

Was that Witt with a tool belt on ????? With actual tools in it ??? I gotta believe that was for photo ops' reasons only.  :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 21, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> Was that Witt with a tool belt on ????? With actual tools in it ??? I gotta believe that was for photo ops' reasons only.  :twisted:  :twisted:


John you know me well


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 21, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> Was that Witt with a tool belt on ????? With actual tools in it ??? I gotta believe that was for photo ops' reasons only.  :twisted:  :twisted:



I see the other fella is the one with the square in his hand :twisted: 
 Yeah dog whats in the belt? 

Nice yard, 

Is that a Mickey dee's next door?


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think that is a "beer belt".


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 21, 2008)

Good stuff Dave! I'll have to buzz over when you fire it up. Unlike Pen, I'll bring beer.


----------



## Unity (Apr 21, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Is that a Mickey dee's next door?


He posted once about how their customers get sidetracked and come to his fence when they smell delicious aromas coming from his pit.  :P 

--John
(Cruel to make 'em settle for assembly-line burgers.)


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 21, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Man that is going to hold alot of sausage! 8)
> Lookin' good so far Dave.
> Who's the fat guy in the blue shirt? :twisted:



Who's the gay guy with the tattoo's on his legs?   
Is that thing gonna have a drive-thru?


----------



## cleglue (Apr 21, 2008)

That is going to be some smoke house.  It looks like it is coming together really well.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 21, 2008)

We made a little more progress today…We had some things that came up that slowed us down some….but today we got the rafters hung, the roof on, the back wall finished, and trimmed the overhang…we also picked up the pipe and the hardware for the door….
Rafters


----------



## Griff (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good Dave. I expect a lot of good things to happen in that little room.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 21, 2008)

Typical union job...........................still not finished!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Reminds me of a house I once owned.  
Lookin' good Dave 8)


----------



## Unity (Apr 21, 2008)

What color ya gonna paint it?

--John


----------



## wittdog (Apr 21, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> What color ya gonna paint it?
> 
> --John


I'm going to stain it....maybe walnut...or honey pine...We'll make that decesion when it's done


----------



## Unity (Apr 21, 2008)

I was just wondering how the smoke would affect it over time. Like this place?







--John
(Ridgewood Barbecue, Bluff City TN)


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn, I got to poop again. :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Apr 22, 2008)

We got a lot done today…The roof is finished…drip cap, tar paper and shingles…






The front is now trimmed in…



A little lunch…..homemade Italian and Polish Sausage….



An action photo



The side getting finished






We also built the door today..we will hang it tomarrow..wait till you see the hardware…



This is what’s left of the lumber




I think I might name it the Pork Palace


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice Dave. Just a thought on on the finish, I'd go with honey pine. Only reason on my thinking of that is that it will season with the smoke and heat and may just make it look a 100 years older in a few years. Correct that. A near to 6 months after you get it fired up.     Great job man!   Only thing is, How long a burn till its cured? May be some nasty stuff in the stain.  :?:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Seems to me that "action" photo might have been staged


----------



## wittdog (Apr 22, 2008)

I"m going with the Honey Oak..it's darker and I think thats the way to go..and the mrs liked the way it looked 8) 
Puff....My Buddy is lurking...he'll comment I'm sure


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Needs a doorbell.  
Looking good, guys. 8)


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Apr 22, 2008)

Speaking of paint, I'm "Green" with envy!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Needs a doorbell.
> Looking good, guys. 8)


A mailbox and zipcode wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 22, 2008)

Wait till you see the hardware


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 22, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Wait till you see the hardware


 8)


----------



## Unity (Apr 22, 2008)

Scaling that up a little bit, I wish they had taken that much time, effort, and material building my house.

--John


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 22, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Wait till you see the hardware



Probably razor wire to keep the homeless out.  
You know, I'm going to get my ass kicked in Franklin....


----------



## wittdog (Apr 22, 2008)

I just got off the phone with the resident mason expert. And it seems like using the concrete backer board for the inside walls…..will let me safely get the smokehouse up to Q temps…I’m not looking forward to Nicks bill.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice looking green chair you got there in the yard. :?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 23, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Nice looking green chair you got there in the yard. :?


That's not a chair, it's a work bench. See a hunk of lumber on it?


----------



## wittdog (Apr 23, 2008)

We had another busy and productive day today…….we got the door hung, the front and outside sides done, a hole and damper put in, tomorrow we are going to work on the door jam, the exhaust stack and insulated and concrete boarding the inside. Hopefully it will be done tomorrow.
Working on the door hardware….






Working on the custom damper…
















All this guy does is take a break….




The Back…



The Front….


----------



## Griff (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice job Dave. I'm a bit puzzled by the third picture from the bottom. The door appears to have hinges on both sides. BTW nice looking hardware.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 23, 2008)

Griff said:
			
		

> Nice job Dave. I'm a bit puzzled by the third picture from the bottom. The door appears to have hinges on both sides. BTW nice looking hardware.


It sure does. :? 

Dave it's looking great dude! 8)


----------



## BchrisL (Apr 23, 2008)

All it needs now is a _distelfink _to add good luck!


----------



## wittdog (Apr 23, 2008)

We built it like that to confuse Cajuns....like JB   


We didn't like any of the hasps or claps...that would hold the door shut...so we picked up a second pair of hinges and popped the pin holding the hinges and replaced it with a bolt that is slightly smaller than the standard pin...you just pull them out...and the door opens...we figured it looked better...and we need a good seal for the door...it beats the two pieces of wood spinning clasps.


----------



## Unity (Apr 23, 2008)

I understand, Dave. This is the cabinet in our utility room.






--John


----------



## wittdog (Apr 23, 2008)

Here are a few pics of the custom clasps/hinges…..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 23, 2008)

That was a great idea Dave!


----------



## Griff (Apr 23, 2008)

Absolutely inspired.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 23, 2008)

Let me state for the record that buddy is the one building this smokehouse.  I help when I can but….JP will tell you I’m basically good for nothing.  My pics haven’t done the craftsmanship that is going into this project. Every piece of wood has had multiple cuts and angles. Its all the little details my buddy is putting into this that is making it so awesome. My big idea was to use the double set of hinges….other than a few wise cracks and lunch I’ve just schlepped materials.  He did let me use the nail gun once  …….and has showed me how to use a few of the tools I own… 

For example all the wood on the outside of the smokehouse is cut for 1x12x8 rough cut lumber the wide boards were ripped down to size then cut at a angle to line up with the roof.
I just ordered my therm for this thing   I could have gotten another WSM :roll:


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 23, 2008)

Everything is looking real good Dave.  

I look forward to seeing it in action.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 24, 2008)

I snapped a couple of pics of the inside before we insulate and put the concrete board up….I’m hopping to get done today but it might take some time tomorrow to wrap up the loose ends….

For now the heat source…..



This vent is going to provide air for the convection aspect of the smokehouse….



This is where the 6in exhaust stack is going to go…..front right part of the smoker…near it’s highest point…on the opposite side of the convection vent…



These little piggies can’t wait to get it rolling…



Thing One says “Peace and Pork Grease”…Thing Two says…” The Fist of Rock”…



The back of the door….I got the “red light” guarantee that it wouldn’t sag…My buddy said “ I guarantee it won’t sag till after can’t see my brake lights”…I think it should be ok….we used 3 heavy duty hinges and they have a tension adjustment….



The inside of the smokehouse is about 3 ft by 3 ft…and near 6ft at it’s lowest point.


----------



## john pen (Apr 24, 2008)

Looking good..I cant wait to taste the fruits of our labor !


----------



## wittdog (Apr 24, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> Looking good..I cant wait to taste the fruits of our labor !


  
We'll have to have a little breaking in party...anyone from the area that has a need and desire to use this let me know...
Now I have to figure out whats going to get smoked first


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Needs wheels and brought to comps.  Oh, it needs a cup holder, too.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 24, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Needs wheels and brought to comps.  Oh, it needs a cup holder, too.


Rag you are unemployed   plan a road trip.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 24, 2008)

What are you planning to light off with that gas burner ?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 24, 2008)

****** Boy Looking good, Thats a big burner, I hope you can keep the flame low enough to maintain 140, That 6in burner looks to about 70,000btu job


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 24, 2008)

JB, I used a high pressure regulator for a co2 tank on my turkey fryer, works great. But you knew that already. Right?


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 24, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> ****** Boy Looking good, Thats a big burner, I hope you can keep the flame low enough to maintain 140, That 6in burner looks to about 70,000btu job



My thoughts exactly....great minds think alike.

It does need a old fashioned Coke bottle opener on the side.


----------



## Unity (Apr 24, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> It does need a old fashioned Coke bottle opener on the side.


  

--John


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 24, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> JB, I used a high pressure regulator for a co2 tank on my turkey fryer, works great. But you knew that already. Right?



CO2 don't burn BOY Pay attention! 

Bruce a great idea on the Coke a Cola opener... Wish I had one


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 24, 2008)

I used a high pressure regulator for a co2 tank on a LP tank line to the burner. Now you BOY Pay attention!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ahhhhh another "brake light" guarantee.   
Gotta' love the trades. 8)


----------



## wittdog (Apr 24, 2008)

That should read..Built for Dave Witt…By Greg Vizzi



Little bit of insulation



The first concrete board…



Cutting the board









The Door stop….









Union Job







Pest Prevention



Starting to look like a smokehouse






This what some of you guys said was missing



Hopefully this will perform as advertised…



Almost done






Inside Insulated and concrete board













We are almost done….just have to run a length of pipe to bring air to the burner…and cut and place the angle iron for dowels and shelves…..


----------



## Unity (Apr 24, 2008)

Beautiful. Now sand it before you stain it, sand each coat, and be careful you don't slop any stain where it doesn't belong.   

--John


----------



## wittdog (Apr 24, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> Beautiful. Now sand it before you stain it, sand each coat, and be careful you don't slop any stain where it doesn't belong.
> 
> --John


No Sanding..we put all the rough cut on the outside.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 25, 2008)

As far as the temp issues….there will be a cast iron skillet on top of the burner….and a few inches above that …I plan on putting a piece of concrete board to act as a smoke diffuser and as a heat sink…..today the O2 hole for the burner goes in and the rails for the racks and dowels…hopefully I’ll be able to fire it up for a test smoke this afternoon……


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Have you thought of a window to peek at the meat's progress without opening the big door. Maybe a light inside and have the window on hinges allowing you to reach in to feel the meat for dryness. (wonder if there will be comments from the sick-tickets on that one.  )


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 25, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> I used a high pressure regulator for a co2 tank on a LP tank line to the burner. Now you BOY Pay attention!



Opps I missed that  

Dave window screen cuts air flow by 50%


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 25, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Have you thought of a window to peek at the meat's progress without opening the big door. Maybe a light inside and have the window on hinges allowing you to reach in to feel the meat for dryness. (wonder if there will be comments from the sick-tickets on that one.  )



I think the window would probably be useless after the first smoke or two, similar to the windows they use to put into lids on gas grills, they would get covered with smoke and grime and be totally black.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 25, 2008)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":113lqoql]I used a high pressure regulator for a co2 tank on a LP tank line to the burner. Now you BOY Pay attention!



Opps I missed that  

Dave window screen cuts air flow by 50%[/quote:113lqoql]
Screens will come off when the smoke is rolling....thats why the clamps are where they are


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 25, 2008)

Goooo Dog Go! 

Fire that bad boy up!

we wanta see smoke comin out the stack

You gonna install a thermometer? I might have a few with long probes, I'll look in my warehouse

The longest probe i have is 6in 30-240 deg. :

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/pr ... submit.y=6


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 25, 2008)

Any minute now........


----------



## Unity (Apr 25, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> No Sanding..we put all the rough cut on the outside.


Just kidding, I knew you weren't going to go fancy on the finish, but you _should_ -- you have erected the Taj Mahal of sausage smokehouses.   

--John
(Maybe gold leaf on the smokestack ...)


----------



## wittdog (Apr 25, 2008)

I would like to thank my master carpenter Greg for building such as nice smokehouse  “It might look good from Grand Island but It looks  great from West Seneca” this bad boy is a thing of beauty and I know I couldn’t’ have built it myself……
I’d like to thank my wife for going along with another of my harebrain ideas. I would also like to thank everyone for helping out with ideas and following this build. Nick P and JB were big helps…Puff was useless as usual..

Cutting the supports for the dowels and racks….






The Ahole or JB Air hole….it brings combustion air into burner…







Starting to install the supports….









How’s it going to look with the dowels in…






Smoke diffuser





















The inside set up



All done and ready to run










This is Greg one Hell of a Carpenter and probably pretty beat…








We only fired it up quick cuz the caulk had to cure…but some initial observations…first the pipe to the burner…it’s sucking in to much air…at first we couldn’t get the burner lit…after closing the pipe completely off…it light…I think I might but that valve thing back on and just but the pipe close to the burner that way I can adjust the air intake…It’s going to take some experimenting…
The Draft seemed to work well….we got some nice smoke coming out of the stack with good circulation…I know what the temp was because the therm isn’t here yet but should be in a couple of days….

With some tweaking I’m pretty sure we can get this to the temps I want….I’ll keep you guys informed…I can’t wait to load this bad boy up and let the smoke roll…….
The Mrs reaction



The Mrs contribution



Rolling some smoke


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Apr 25, 2008)

OK Witt, My 2 cents.

With a gas burner inside the smokehouse you need to be carefull to make sure there is proper air entering the chamber to allow complete combustion of the gas. Also make sure that the burner is lit and will stay lit after you shut the door. If it goes out you will have a gas build up that can ignite explosively if you open the door and there is a source of ignition. Since you can't see inside of the house, it's possible that the fire may go out and you have raw gas accumulating inside. You may notice that the temp is not where you think it should be and open the door to check and let raw gas escape right in your face. The gas is heavier than air so it won't go out the top unless you use methane.

Also you need to consider that when the wood starts to smolder it will create smoke that will displace oxygen and impare the combustion of the gas as well. This is not good because the gas that is not being burned, or the fire going out will again create the problem of an unsuitable atmosphere for complete combustion.

I'm not trying to dis your project. I'm just concerned that you've created an atmosphere with potential bad things happening. 

I would feel a lot more comfortable with an electric burner in there or a system by which you can get the heat and smoke to travel to the smoke house using gas in a separate location so that you will always have the proper fuel to air ratio and have complete combustion. 

It is a beautiful house you've built and I would hate to see you in the news injured.

In my industry we have all kinds of systems in place to monitor the combustion process with shutdowns an so forth. They are there for a reason and usually because someone learned the hard way. May they rest in piece.

Again. I'm just concerned and passing on potential consequenses.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 25, 2008)

This just in, BOOM!    Dave is a little smarter than the average bear. Evan if he is Polish.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 25, 2008)

After reading Ron’s post and speaking with him on the phone (thank you very much Ron)….it looks like its time to examine some other options for a heat and smoke source….Any suggestions?
Seems like if I use gas the burner has to be separate from the smokehouse…..cuz the burner needs air to burn the gas completely….
Now my concern about using an electric element is with such a big area it might not get up to the temps I need……..


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 25, 2008)

Sausage Maker? Go ask the good old coot that's there all the time. He's a great guy as you know Dave. He may be able to help. Don't think electric is going to get the job done, unless you want to run 220 to it, and that would be a big PITA. I have some old smoke house books, let me see whats up in them and I'll get back to you.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 25, 2008)

I know as far as the area the small heating element wont' work...2 might...for the bigger smokers they use an element that runs off of 220..

And the Gas Smokers the Heat source is seperate from the smoker....


----------



## wittdog (Apr 25, 2008)

The Devil is always in the Details.....


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 25, 2008)

Don't worry Dave, It will get figured out. Ron made some vary valid points! (good stuff Ron) Ya know Dave? Sometimes you just can't cook with gas!    It's a joke, it's a joke. Video of wittdog kicking my ass next time I stop by $5.99 (first 50 callers)  after that $9.99. Order today!


----------



## Unity (Apr 25, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Video of wittdog kicking my ass next time I stop by $5.99 (first 50 callers)  after that $9.99. Order today!


Count me in at $5.99!

--John


----------



## wittdog (Apr 25, 2008)

Seems like a knowledgeable appliance guy could help me out……Pigs…..do you know anyone? :twisted:  :P   

We'll get this figured out


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 25, 2008)

Look on the bright side, you've got probably the nicest looking shed on the block.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 26, 2008)

Put a fire box and a Guru on that thing.  There , problem solved.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 26, 2008)

To paraphrase a well known line in the 1968 movie The Graduate:

Pellets, son, the future is pellets!

Hook up a FEC 100 to that shed.  That way you can hot smoke in the FEC and cold smoke in the shed, all in one cook.


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 26, 2008)

On the heavy industry boilers I worked on they had flame detectors tied into my shutdown programs. I think home oil burning heaters have some kind of detection/shutdown. This all may cost some serious money.
A cheap test in another direction would be $30 for a hot plate to see what temp range can be achieved. A computer muffin fan may be needed to break up heat layering. That will give you an idea of what kind of wattage is needed to do the job. Being well built and insulated it may take less than you think.
Damn, I got to poop again. Must be the pictures.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 26, 2008)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> OK Witt, My 2 cents.
> 
> With a gas burner inside the smokehouse you need to be carefull to make sure there is proper air entering the chamber to allow complete combustion of the gas. Also make sure that the burner is lit and will stay lit after you shut the door. If it goes out you will have a gas build up that can ignite explosively if you open the door and there is a source of ignition. Since you can't see inside of the house, it's possible that the fire may go out and you have raw gas accumulating inside. You may notice that the temp is not where you think it should be and open the door to check and let raw gas escape right in your face. The gas is heavier than air so it won't go out the top unless you use methane.
> 
> ...



Ron what your say is correct, Dave does have a fresh air inlet with a damper & he has a cobustion air tube feeding the gurners venturi with outside air. See te pics labled the ahole or JB hole. With that plus his 6 inch air inlet (pic' with the screen) there will be plenty of air for combustion. 
Remember I'm a state licenced HVAC & plumbing contractor.

This will be just like a a Gas BBQ grill or adding an Afterburner to a wood smoker.
http://gassmoker.com/

I built one for smoker , So did SS they work great too. They do require outside air as you stated Dave has provided that due to my infinite wisdom


----------



## wittdog (Apr 26, 2008)

If I got a burner where the venturi was outside of the smokehouse...like this one http://www.tejassmokers.com/castironburners.htm would that take care of the issues with air?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 26, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> If I got a burner where the venturi was outside of the smokehouse...like this one http://www.tejassmokers.com/castironburners.htm would that take care of the issues with air?



You could but don't need too You allready are getting outside air PW.

BTW the ajustable length burner is a 160,000BTU     thats a high pressure type burner The one you have is a 70,000BTU low pressure, Stick with that & your JB ahole tube BOY

Now if your burner is too hot you could get a smaller low pressuse job, maybe like 35,000 BTU


----------



## wittdog (Apr 26, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> If I got a burner where the venturi was outside of the smokehouse...like this one http://www.tejassmokers.com/castironburners.htm would that take care of the issues with air?


The turkey fryer burner I have isn't going to work...It puts out to much heat even at a low setting.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats the ticket a smaller burner...


----------



## oompappy (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice lookin' smoke shack Wittdog!!!  8) 

This item could be a great fathers day present if you start hinting now....
http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/753


----------



## wittdog (Apr 26, 2008)

oompappy said:
			
		

> Nice lookin' smoke shack Wittdog!!!  8)
> 
> This item could be a great fathers day present if you start hinting now....
> http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/753


Yes it could...thanks for the info pappy...if you are going to down my neck of the woods let me know....


----------



## wittdog (Apr 26, 2008)

We might be able to use this to heat the smokehouse as well…..A buddy is going to rig up a thermostat kind of thing to regulate the temps…..I just hope this will throw off enough heat to heat up the area….
http://www.brinkmann.net/Shop/Detail.as ... 4-C&id=355
And I wont have to mess around with 220...

If I was to stick with gas this could be the way to go

http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/prod ... cts_id/753

In a perfect world I would like to use electric….easier to maintain the temps and I don’t’ have to worry about running out of GAS or Blowing myself up…..

I did a test run with a cheap hot plate that was 750w and it got the smokehouse up to 120* but wouldn’t get any higher….

The turkey fryer with that burner was going to be way to hot…I could look for a low pressure burner…


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Apr 26, 2008)

I do believe you got it covered now! Can't wait to it in action!


----------



## wittdog (Apr 26, 2008)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> I do believe you got it covered now! Can't wait to it in action!


Dont' be afraid to add your .02....I don't want to end up in the news....


----------



## oompappy (Apr 26, 2008)

If you want to go electric, how about 2 of these....
http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/772
Hooked up to 1 of those...
http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/782


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Apr 26, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> ronbeaux50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd rather the electric option. That way you won't run out of gas smoking $100.00's of dollars worth of meat. (or blow up  )

oompappy has a great idea! It would be set and forget just like your home oven.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm thinking of a Chromolox canning burner (electric) Dave may have to run 220 to the smoke house, but after all this work why not. Set it and forget it. I have a huge brand new one if interested call me on the blower Dave. Pal Jack has all the hardware, switches, exc. that you may need. Let me know. I'm still looking for the "old school" books on a smoke house.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 26, 2008)

I like the electric option...just a matter of getting enough heat inside the box...when it's -10* outside


----------



## Unity (Apr 26, 2008)

ronbeaux50 said:
			
		

> I'd rather the electric option. That way you won't run out of gas smoking $100.00's of dollars worth of meat.


How often does the power go out in Buffalo? We lose electricity way too often here in the Wash DC suburbs. Sometimes for days at a time. 

--John
(Heck, if you don't have one, it'd be a good excuse to get a back-up generator.)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 26, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Thats the ticket a smaller burner...



or a larger smoke house!


----------



## wittdog (Apr 26, 2008)

Unity said:
			
		

> ronbeaux50 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a back up gen and threated the mrs with using that to power a 220 hotplate  
And it just might happen....
I wonder if JP could run a 220 line...I know I could contribute nothing to that.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 26, 2008)

Would one outlet run 2 of these..http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/prod ... ts_id/772..


----------



## oompappy (Apr 26, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Would one outlet run 2 of these..http://www.alliedkenco.com/catalog/prod ... ts_id/772..



The smokehouse should be on its own breaker like any appliance should be, 
but with appropriate size wire or heavy-duty extension cord I think it would work. It will probably depend on how your house or garage is wired. 
The 2 units combined is 3300 watts, ask your electrician. 
Once the smokehouse is warmed up it might cruise on one unit, so one of them could be on a regular switch and one one the thermostat? 
"just thinkin' out loud here of course"....


----------



## wittdog (Apr 26, 2008)

I found this online conversion chart http://www.onlineconversion.com/
This is what It told me how many BTU the elements will put out…
750 watt = 2 559.106 226 3 Btu/hour [I.T.]
1 000 watt = 3 412.141 635 1 Btu/hour [I.T.]
1 500 watt = 5 118.212 452 7 Btu/hour [I.T.]
1 650 watt = 5 630.033 698 Btu/hour [I.T.]
2 100 watt = 7 165.497 433 8 Btu/hour [I.T.]
5 000 watt = 17 060.708 176 Btu/hour [I.T.]
This is what It told me how many BTU the elements will put out…
Now if I could figure out how many BTUs I need to bring the inside (3x3x7) of the smoker with xlbs of meat hanging and x outside air temp….I could figure out which size element I need…
I don't know if it's right...


----------



## Griff (Apr 26, 2008)

With the way that sucker is insulated, I'll bet 7 or 8 briquettes in a pan would get the space and the meat warmed up and then an electric element could easily maintain. Just my two cents.


----------



## john pen (Apr 27, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I wonder if JP could run a 220 line...I know I could contribute nothing to that.



Can do...but this time, for a job like that, we'll need food and beer...


----------



## wittdog (Apr 27, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not a problem...I'll see you tommarow


----------



## wittdog (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok I did some more experimenting today…..It was driving me crazy that this bad boy wasn’t working like I wanted it to…I still plan on exploring the electrical elements and would prefer to go in that direction…but I needed to know that if I wanted this thing to work I could get it to work with the Fryer…I will continue to explore the electrical elements…my wife is supposed to pick up at 1000w element today…..I will try that tomorrow….so I can get an idea of what size element I need…
Today I switched out the new turkey fryer burner (high pressure) with the old turkey fryer burner I have (low pressure)….This worked out good because the Ahole (air hole) or JB hole fit snugly on the venturi……So I have enough clean air for combustion….Combustion wasn’t an issue the flame burned clean….If I end up going with the burner I will place a piece of copper pipe in the side of the smokehouse and use it as a peep hole to make sure the flame is still burning ( I know its not the ideal safety check but it’s a start)….
Any way I was able to get and maintain the temps I need for smoking all day long…With product in the house it wont be an issue to maintain those temps….I placed the cast iron skillet over the burner and started with wood chips and first then added some chucks of cherry…I got good smoke out of the smokestack and it didn’t affect the combustion of the burner…If I go with the burner I will probably do some sheet metal work to enclose the burner and separate it from the rest of the smokehouse just to be on the safe side…

But I am still exploring the electrical options at this time and would prefer to go in that direction…I have one of the great minds in the HVAC bidness working on the electrical component…Its also been suggested that as well as that is insulated I might be able to get it up to temp with some charcoal and then let the element just maintain the temps….I still have a lot of experimenting to do but at least I can get some sleep knowing that I have a smokehouse and not an undersized shed…..Once again thanks to everyone for there contributions and support to this project….Its been fun to build and be able to tap into resources from all over the world….(And I thought the net was just good for porn and football scores)

Rolling Smoke



The cast iron skillet on the burner with chips and chunks…



The flame was blue on the bottom and right on the burner…then it went up to the orange color on the top..(It burned the same way outside of the smokehouse)


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Glad to see you getting it figured out Dave. 8)


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 27, 2008)

To operate on 240 vac a conduit run could be made from the breaker box to the closest outside spot to mount a weathertite outlet box.  From there a rubber coated cable with plugs could be run to the outhouse, ooops, smoker. The cable size will depend on the element load and the distance to be run. Using 240 cuts down on the size/cost needed.
Gas scares me, without safety shutdowns. McDonalds will be pissed if you blow Kielbasa all over their roof.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 27, 2008)

12/2 UF would work too!    Much more easy too.


----------



## wittdog (Apr 27, 2008)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> 12/2 UF would work too!    Much more easy too.


let me know what you got PIgs


----------



## cleglue (Apr 28, 2008)

witt,
I still like the wood stove method.  Here is a link from another forum of a place in Louisiana who puts a shovel full of wood charcoal in the smoke house.

http://forums.egullet.org/index.php?showtopic=68633


----------



## Rag1 (Apr 28, 2008)

I like how he ties off his links. The andouile looked like it had ham chunks in it. Sorry to be off topic.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 28, 2008)

Dave's got nicer hardware on his smokehouse.


----------



## wittdog (May 1, 2008)

After consulting with various experts in various fields, HVAC, OSHA Safety,  The folks at both the Sausgemaker and Allied Kenco, Appliance Repair people, and a few electricians….I’ve decided to go with the 5000Watt heating element and control panel from the Sausagemaker as the heat source for the Smokehouse…It will cost a little more but I believe the benefits will out way the costs.
	I basically had 3 options…..The first was old school with a fire pit….as much as I would like to have gone this route …its just impractical at this time….
The second option was gas either to move the fryer out of the smokehouse or get the tested gas system from Allied Kenco or the Sausagemaker, or try to put together a similar system on my own….I was advised to by the owner of the Sausagemaker to stay away from Gas combustion can be a pain to deal with…and then I would also have to worry about running out…
	Electric gives me the best control over temps and I won’t have to worry about running out of it…
Omnivore sent me this link to help in determining the amount of watts need to heat a shed or garage..

http://www.heatershop.com/btu_calculator.htm 

And by comparing the elements in the commercially sold smokehouses to the size of mine…and taking in what the weather is like in the winter in Buffalo…I decided to go big…..another factor was speaking with an appliance repair man…he said I should have a fan to cool the element and help move the hot air in the smokehouse…it will prolong the life of the element…….The 5000w kit has such a fan…
JP is going to fab a smoke generator that will run on either electric or wood…..


----------



## Rag1 (May 1, 2008)

Cool. Great calculator. Gas can be scary, and 5k watts is not outrageous.
It sucks to get hit with a cost bump at the end of a project, but you make a wise choice.


----------



## Bruce B (May 1, 2008)

I can't wait for the movie...


----------



## wittdog (May 1, 2008)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I can't wait for the movie...


There will be one...


----------



## wittdog (May 5, 2008)

Mikey and me had a busy day..we got the smokehouse stained…I’m still waiting to do the electric….It should be done soon…


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 5, 2008)

Looks nice Dave. Also looks like Magic has been on the same diet as you.


----------



## wittdog (May 8, 2008)

We got the “old school” component of the smokehouse hooked up today….This will be our smoke generator and if I have the time and desire I can use it to smoke old school…I’m still going to do the electric hook up that will be coming soon…We also installed the therm today…


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 8, 2008)

Sweet Dave! Looks great.


----------



## Unity (May 8, 2008)

First batch when?

--John


----------



## Rag1 (May 8, 2008)

Notice the dog isn't in any of the new pics.


----------



## wittdog (May 8, 2008)

Hopefully jerky this weekend...picked up a 15lb bottom round...


----------



## cleglue (May 9, 2008)

I love OLD SCHOOL!  The smokehouse looks great.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 9, 2008)

Cold smokin looks like that dog will hunt... Git it dog... hunt? 
witt dog hunt? .... Nawww


----------

